# Any one use Mcguiars line of products?



## nolofosho (May 9, 2011)

Or does everyone order stuff from on-line? I would prefer to go down to a local store (autozone, etc., etc.) but only if I can get decent stuff. What do ya'll think? If some of you like Mcguiars (sp?) which products should I pick up to put a good kit together (starting from clay to finish) THANKS!!!


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

The only products I use are the Megs 105 and 205 for compounding and polishing. Not a fan of the other offerings over Menzerna, Opti and Collinite.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

I use their Gold Class car wash.

dj


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I use some of their stuff - I love the interior detail spray.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

nolofosho said:


> Or does everyone order stuff from on-line? I would prefer to go down to a local store (autozone, etc., etc.) but only if I can get decent stuff. What do ya'll think? If some of you like Mcguiars (sp?) which products should I pick up to put a good kit together (starting from clay to finish) THANKS!!!


I've used a bunch of Meguiar's stuff. Generally speaking, it is the best stuff you can get OTC at your typical store. However, there could be some higher end stores with other offerings if you live in a cosmopolitan area. For instance, I just recently started reading at Autopia forums, and one of their sponsors has these stores:

http://www.3dproducts.com/Locations.html

That said, I don't know what's wrong with ordering online. You might balk at shipping charges, but typically you don't pay tax, and even the shipping is often free when the order is big enough.

Also, while Auto Zones and the like have Megs offerings, it's usually not the nicer Megs stuff, like the Ultimate line, or Pro line, stuff like that.

For Megs, I have M105, M205, Gold Class wash, Pro Mild Clay, some MF mitts and MF towels, ummm, Ultimate Liquid Wax, NXT 2.0 Liquid Wax, Trim Restorer (yeah the ultimate protecant) uhhh, I can't remember. If I could only keep one Megs product from that list in my arsenal, it would be the M105 compound. Though some pros hate this line because of the extra effort in removing the residue. It is however non-diminishing, and affordable.

I like every Optimum product I have tried, and have a new one on the way. The only exception could be the leather protectant, but only due to what I find to be an extremely strong smell.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

We carry a large assortment of fine car care products that one can't find at their local autozone or auto parts store. We ofter many sales that come with FREE shipping to boot like right now. Take a look at our site and any questions please be free to call on us with your questions.


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Meguiar's Car Wash, Wax/Cleaner and the Gold Class Carnuba Wax. The Quick Detailer/Ultimate Detailer is great as well, for a quick clean and shine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Detailing is mostly process, although quality products certainately helps. As far as the big manufacturers go, it is my opinion that Meguiar's offers the best quality.

Pic of myself and Bryan Burnworth getting to polish out and detail a 2.8 million dollar Bugatti Veyron Super Sport in Carbon Fiber Blue using just Meguiar's.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Detailing is mostly process, although quality products certainately helps. As far as the big manufacturers go, it is my opinion that Meguiar's offers the best quality.



I'd agree with that. It's a default mechanism too. Some of their stuff like 105 is a benchmark that all other compounds are compared too. Megs does a good job of advertising marketing and communicating with the public.



thekurgan said:


> The only products I use are the Megs 105 and 205 for compounding and polishing. Not a fan of the other offerings over Menzerna, Opti and Collinite.


True. But for the average person, who's gonna buy OTC it's easy one stop shopping. For detail pros and enthusitats, some of their products are great, others are not.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

I use the 105 and 205 polishes also. However, I believe they sell a couple of OTC versions of these polishes that are close to the 105 and 205. You can go to the Meg's forum and get the details - or just order the 105 and 205 on-line. Overall, if you used nothing but Meg's products, you couldn't go too far wrong.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Meguiar's products. I have 105, 205, some glazes, #16, their glass cleaner, their Wheel Brightener (which I use extremely rarely)

You can always start with Meguiars and add other products later.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Johnz3mc said:


> Nothing wrong with Meguiar's products. I have 105, 205, some glazes, #16, their glass cleaner, their Wheel Brightener (which I use extremely rarely)
> 
> You can always start with Meguiars and add other products later.


M16 is such a cool (and often forgot about wax). :thumbup:


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> M16 is such a cool (and often forgot about wax). :thumbup:


That is because : #16 - Professional Paste Wax - Discontinued


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TJPark01 said:


> True. But for the average person, who's gonna buy OTC it's easy one stop shopping. For detail pros and enthusitats, some of their products are great, others are not.


Fair enough, but most participating in a BMW Detailing forum, are probably looking for something not over the counter, no?


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> Fair enough, but most participating in a BMW Detailing forum, are probably looking for something not over the counter, no?


I wouldn't assume that since you are a gear head that would automatically make you a detailing enthusiast, although there is a lot of overlap. I have a friend who works on all his cars and loves them, but has zero interest in cleaning the cars himself. I've gone to his place to do it for him a couple times and tried to teach him, but his disinterest is obvious.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TJPark01 said:


> I wouldn't assume that since you are a gear head that would automatically make you a detailing enthusiast, although there is a lot of overlap. I have a friend who works on all his cars and loves them, but has zero interest in cleaning the cars himself. I've gone to his place to do it for him a couple times and tried to teach him, but his disinterest is obvious.


This is the truth ... some folks love the tinker under the hood, but don't care what it looks like.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> This is the truth ... some folks love the tinker under the hood, but don't care what it looks like.


I don't understand those people:dunno:
To me they're one in the same. I can't separate form and function.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TJPark01 said:


> I don't understand those people:dunno:
> To me they're one in the same. I can't separate form and function.


Me as well, you tune a car for performance or just to run well, it will turn heads, and they look at a great sounding but looks like it came out of a swamp.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> Me as well, you tune a car for performance or just to run well, it will turn heads, and they look at a great sounding but looks like it came out of a swamp.


To be fair, most people don't look at paint under halogens. The thing I like to do is take some APC and a white terry and rub down the steering wheel and show them what they're touching every time they get into a car. That's usually enough to horrify. I think sometimes ignorance is bliss:smokin:


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TJPark01 said:


> To be fair, most people don't look at paint under halogens. The thing I like to do is take some APC and a white terry and rub down the steering wheel and show them what they're touching every time they get into a car. That's usually enough to horrify. I think sometimes ignorance is bliss:smokin:


I'm always fascinated after using Leatherique rejuvenator oil on the steering wheel, how much dirt is expelled.


----------

